# EWCM at expected AF visit = Preg?



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

I got my first PP AF jan 21 2010, i was having some cramping yesterday, figuring that it was AF coming in a few hours. nope, yesterday, CM was sticky/pasty breaking, now today its huge thick EWCM, and i'm super emotional(i watched business of being born, and was crying almost the whole movie, read something sweet/romantic and i had to call DH to tell him i loved him(through tears that i couldn't stop) so i POAS, and, of course, negative, but it would probably be too soon... around CD 11 i think i was ovulating(EWCM, and high temp shift, though i'm really new at charting...) but the past couple of days (CD 29 & 30?) we've DTD without protection, but with the presence of sticky/pasty/breaking CM(and i had THOUGHT we were in the clear... We WERE TTA, though we'd wouldn't mind another preg







so, i might be overreacting, and hoping too much.... or maybe my cycle is still weird(still bf 8mo w/solids) any of you knowledgeable ones have any insight?

alas, i'll probably see AF tomorrow, and all this excitement for nothing... hehe...


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I would often get EWCM pre-AF

it could also be that you are gearing up to O again now... even with a temp shift previously or positive opks... breastfeeding can mess with your cycle and if you JUST got your cycles back its very likely they wont be regular right away.


----------

